# EEA Family Permit cover letter



## immigrantpunk (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi,i'm about to apply for EEA FP 
my wife is an EEA national and lives in the UK for 10 years now
on the form there is a question:"expected date to return from UK"
which obviosly should be after less then 6 month from the arrival
but our plans are actually for mor then 6 month 
so what should my wife state in the cover letter about our plans for the future?
because if we say we plan to live there together it contradicts the answer on the form.
Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Answer 6 months on the form (as that's the length of validity) but state in your letter you will be living long term.


----------



## immigrantpunk (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks alot
another question:
on the letter from my employer they said
im about to take a vacation to visit the UK and they are looking forward for my return
should i ask them to change it or is it not a problem?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It doesn't really matter. Family Permit can be used for a short holiday stay as well as prelude to a longer stay (with residence card etc).


----------



## immigrantpunk (Feb 14, 2014)

And last but not the least:
Can the cover letter be a printed email?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Better to have a real signature.


----------



## immigrantpunk (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello again and thanks for the helpfull answers
another issue is the high price of the translations for the documents from hebrew.
Is it really neccesery for me to add 6 payslips and bank statement for 6 month
since im not even the sponsor or may it be anough just to bring two and a letter from the employer.
Thanks alot


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As the applicant, you don't need to supply any financial information. Just answer N/A to any such question.


----------

